# Refranes (ditos populares)



## Thamires TamTam

*Refranes: (Espanhol)*
Ditos populares: (Português)​ 


*La sarten le dice la olla*
_(O sujo falando do mal lavado)_​ 
*Los perfumes finos vienen en envases pequeño*
_(Os melhores perfumes estão nos menores frascos)_​ 
*A buen hambre no hay pan duro*
_(A boa fome não existe pão duro)_​ 
*A caballo regalado no se le mira los dientes*
_(Cavalo dado não se olha os dentes)_​ 
*Al que madruga, Dios le ayuda*
_(Quem madruga, Deus ajuda / Deus ajuda quem cedo madruga)_​ 
*Caballo viejo no aprende trote nuevo*
_(Cavalo velho não aprende trote novo)_​ 
*Cada día un grano pon y harás un montón*
_(De grão em grão a galinha enche o papo)_​ 
*Cuando el gato está ausente los ratones se divierten*
_(Quando o gato não está os ratos fazem a festa)_​ 
*Cuanto más se conoce a los hombres, más se admira a los perros*
_(Quanto mais conheço os homens mais admiro os cachorros)_​ 
*El hábito no hace al monje*
_(O hábito não faz o monge)_​ 
*El que no arriesga no gana*
_(Quem não arrisca não petisca)_​ 
*El que ríe ultimo, ríe mejor*
_(Quem ri por último, ri melhor)_​ 
*Caminito comenzado, es medio andado*
_(Meio caminho andado, é meio caminho começado)_​ 
*Dime con quien andas y te diré quien eres*
_(Diga-me com quem tu andas que te direi quem tu és)_​ 
*Dinero llama dinero*
_(Dinheiro chama dinheiro)_​ 
*Lo que no mata, engorda*
_(O que não mata, engorda)_​ 
*No es oro todo lo que reluce*
_(Nem tudo que reluz é ouro)_​ 
*Perro que ladra no muerde*
_(Cão que ladra, não morde)_​ 
*Sobre gustos, no hay nada escrito*
_(Gosto não se descute)_​ 
*Una golondrina no hace verano*
_(Uma andorinha não faz verão)_​ 
*Dios da pan a quien no tiene diente*
_(Deus dá pão a quem não tem dente)_​ 
*No vale un pucho / Me importa un pucho*
_(Não vale o prato que come / Não vale nada / Tô nem aí)_​ 

   
 
Aproveitem!​


----------



## matthawk127

Obrigado Thamires!  Sempre gosto de aprender ditos populares...vou encontrar todos os ditos no dicionário?  Eis aqui outra frase:

Espanhol: Pagar el pato
Português: Pagar o pato
Inglês: To take the blame for something you didn't do

Tem um dito equivalente ao dito espanhol "caerse del burro"?


----------



## Vanda

Matthawk,

Então você precisa fazer uma visitinha a este tópico:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=127859

BTW, há sim um equivalente (sua pergunta acima): cair do burro.


----------



## Thamires TamTam

*matthawk127*

bom, tem que traduzir a frase em espanhol e interpretar para o português...

Você tem que saber como as pessoas falam os ditos populares em outras linguas porque ás vezes ao pé da letra não tem nada a ver com o verdadeiro sentido da frase...  

então isso significa que nem tudo vc vai encontrar no dicionário...

bjos!!!


----------



## moura

Não resisto a juntar um provérbio em português, de que não sei se existe equivalente em espanhol  .

Foi-me ensinado pela minha mãe:

*Quando te terem um porquinho, corre com um baracinho*

baracinho = pedaço de corda ou fio


----------



## Tomby

Eu também não resisto a juntar outro provérbio em espanhol, de que não sei se existe equivalente em português. 
O li numa publicação irónica, mas julgo que tem grande fundamento:

"*Al español, cuando lo tratan de usted, o lo han j... o lo van a j...*" (Anónimo).

P.S. 
"j" é fácil de adivinhar.


----------



## Ediroa

La de "*La sarten le dice la olla", *yo había oído, "la sartén le dijo al cazo".

Saludos


----------



## sara_gdleon

Ediroa said:


> La de "*La sarten le dice la olla", *yo había oído, "la sartén le dijo al cazo".
> 
> Saludos


 
En méxico se dice: el sartén le dijo a la olla
y lo de "pagar el pato", decimos, pagar los platos rotos (
To take the blame for something you didn't do)


----------



## Leti Ortega

Me gustaron, así como los siguientes:
Voy apretar el cinturón. (vou cortar gastos)
(algo) ya es la guinda. (Já é o cúmulo)
Llevó la parte del león. (Conseguiu a melhor parte)
Tengo un mosquito detrás de la oreja. (Tenho uma pulga atrás da orelha)
Cada cual arrima la sardina a su braza. (Farinha pouca meu pirão primeiro)


----------



## martinarti

sara_gdleon said:


> En méxico se dice: el sartén le dijo a la olla
> y lo de "pagar el pato", decimos, pagar los platos rotos (
> To take the blame for something you didn't do)



En argentina un dicho parecido a "el sarten le dijo a la olla" es:
"el muerto se ríe del degollado"


----------



## XiaoRoel

Para a *fraseoloxía do galego* e *fraseoloxía comparada* de diferentes linguas é fundamental, serio e científicoo Centro Ramón Piñeiro para as Humanidades da Universidade de Compostela que na súa Web ten estas seccións::
Cadernos de fraseoloxía galega.
Anexos dos CFG.
Estudos da escola fraseolóxica rusa,


----------



## Curious33

No sé si esto es un refrán o expresión portuguesa, pero allá va: "A lógica Robinson-Crusoé-sem-Sexta-Feira". O sea, Robinson sin su amigo Viernes, pero no caigo en qué lógica puede representar.
Muito obrigado


----------



## Gamen

Gostaria de contribuir com estes ditos.
Podemos seguir acrecentando se quiserem.


A

– Antes tarde que nunca.

– A fruta proibida é a mais apetecida

– A morte não escolhe idades

– A pensar morreu um burro

– A sorte de uns é o azar de outros

– A ambição cerra o coração

– Aqui se fazem, aqui se pagam

– A pressa é inimiga da perfeição

– Águas passadas não movem moinhos

– A consciência tranquila é o melhor remédio contra insônia

– A verdade gera o ódio

– Amigo não empata amigo

– Amigos, amigos negócios à parte

– Antes aqui que na farmácia

– Aquilo que sabe bem ou é pecado ou faz mal

– Animal que urina para trás, coloca o dono para frente

– A cobra vai fumar.

– A instrução é a luz do espírito.

– A alegria atrai simpatia.

– A verdade fala pela boca dos pequenos.

– A dor ensina a gemer.

– Água mole em pedra dura, tanto bate até que fura

– A união faz a força

– A ocasião faz o ladrão

– As aparências enganam

– A água silenciosa é a mais perigosa

– A minha liberdade acaba onde começa a liberdade dos outros.

– A ignorância é a mãe de todas as doenças.

– Amigos dos meus amigos, meus amigos são

– A cavalo dado não se olha os dentes

– A montanha pariu um rato

– Ainda que sejas prudente e velho, não desprezes o conselho

– Azeite de cima, mel do meio e vinho do fundo, não enganam o mundo

– A função faz o órgão

– Antes só do que mal acompanhado

– Antes que o mal cresça, corta-lhe a cabeça

– Antes que o mal cresça, corte o mal pela raiz

– A pobre não prometas e a rico não devas.

– A mulher e a sardinha, querem-se da mais pequenina

– A galinha que canta como galo corta-lhe o gargalo

– A felicidade é algo que se multiplica quando se divide

– A apressada pergunta, vagarosa resposta

– A corda faz a velha gorda e a menina formosa

– A boca do ambicioso só se fecha com terra de sepultura

– A boda e a batizado, não vás sem ser convidado

– A fome faz sair o lobo do mato

– A fome é a melhor cozinheira

– A galinha do vizinho é sempre mais gorda do que a nossa

– A ignorância da lei não desculpa a ninguém

– A ignorância é o pior de todos os males

– A intenção é que conta

– A laranja de manhã é ouro, à tarde é prata e à noite mata

– A morte não escolhe idades

– A (necessidade|fome) aguça o engenho

– A noite é boa conselheira

– A ocasião faz o ladrão

– A ociosidade é mãe de todos os vícios

– A palavra é de prata e o silêncio é de ouro

– A palavras (ocas|loucas) orelhas moucas

– A pensar morreu um burro

– A preguiça é a mãe de todos os vícios

– A roupa suja lava-se em casa

– A união faz a força

– A água corrente não mata a gente

– A ajuda-te que Deus te ajudará

– Amor com amor se paga

– Antes a minha face com fome amarela, que vermelha de vergonha

– Antes a morte que tal sorte

– Antes cegues que mal vejas

– Antes dentes que parentes

– Antes que cases vê o que fazes

– Antes quebrar que torcer

– Antes só que mal acompanhado

– Antes tarde do que nunca

– Aquele que não conhece a verdade é simplesmente um ignorante,

mas aquele que a conhece e diz que é mentira, este é um criminoso.

– Ao diabo e à mulher nunca falta que fazer

– Ao rico mil amigos se deparam, ao pobre seus irmãos o desamparam

– Ao rico não faltes, ao pobre não prometas

– Aquilo que sabe bem ou faz mal ou é pecado

– As aparências iludem

– As fezes é a mesma, as moscas é que mudaram

– As boas contas fazem os bons amigos

– As cadelas apressadas parem cães tortos

– As más noticias chegam depressa

– As palavras voam, a escrita fica

– As (palavras ou conversa …) são como as cerejas, vêm umas atrás das outras

– As rosas caem os espinhos ficam atrás de mim virá que de bom me fará

– Até ao lavar dos cestos é vindima

– Azar no jogo, sorte no amor

– Água e vento são meio sustento

– Água mole em pedra dura tanto bate até que fura

– Águas passadas não movem moinhos

– Amor com amor se paga


B

– Boi em terra alheia é vaca

– Boi sonso, chifrada certa

– Boi velho gosta de erva tenra

– Boca que apetece, coração padece

– Boca calda é ouro

– Briga de marido e mulher, ninguém mete a colher

– Baleias no canal, terás temporal

– Barriga cheia, companhia desfeita

– Boa fama granjeia quem não diz mal da vida alheia

– Boa romaria faz, quem em casa fica em paz

– Boda molhada, boda abençoada

– Burro velho não aprende línguas

– Burro velho não ganha andadura

– Burro velho não tem andadura e se tem pouco dura


C

– Cada cabeça uma sentença

– Chuva de São João, tira vinho e não dá pão.

– Casa roubada, trancas à porta

– Casarás e amansarás

– Caiu do cavalo

– Criou a fama e deite na cama

– Cada qual com seu igual , cada qual no seu lugar

– Cada ovelha com sua parelha

– Cada macaco no seu galho

– Casa de ferreiro, espeto de pau

– Cacarejar e não botar ovos.

– Casamento, apartamento

– Cutucar a onça com a vara curta

– Cada qual é para o que nasce

– Cão que ladra não morde

– Cão de caça vem de raça

– Cada um sabe onde lhe aperta o sapato

– Com vinagre não se apanham moscas

– Coma para viver, não vivas para comer

– Contra fatos não há argumentos

– Chutar cachorro morto é fácil

– Cachorro velho não aprende truque novo

– Cavalo dado não se olha os dentes

– Com direito do teu lado nunca receies dar brado

– Cada um é como cada qual, e cada qual é como é

– Com os males dos outros passo eu muito bem

– Cada maluco com sua mania

– Candeia que vai à frente alumia duas vezes

– Casa de esquina, ou morte ou ruína

– Cada um a seu dono

– Cada um a seu modo

– Cada coisa no seu lugar

– Cada panela tem a sua tampa

– Cada um come do que faz

– Cada um come do que gosta

– Cada um que se governe

– Cada um sabe as linhas com se cose

– Cada um (trata|sabe) de si e Deus de todos

– Casa onde entra o sol não entra o médico

– Canja de galinha não faz mal a ninguém

– Cautela e caldo de galinha nunca fez mal a ninguém

– Cesteiro que faz um cesto faz um cento

– Com a verdade me enganas

– Com coisas sérias não se brinca

– Com o fogo não se brinca

– Com papas e bolos se enganam os tolos

– Com tempo tudo se cura

– Coma para viver, não vivas para comer

– Comer e o coçar é só começar

– Contas são contas

– Contra fatos não há argumentos


D

– Devagar se vai ao longe

– Dinheiro não traz felicidade

– Dinheiro não traz felicidade, mas ajuda

– Depois de fartos, não faltam pratos

– De noite todos os gatos são pardos

– Desconfiar de homem que não fala e de cão que não ladre

– De Espanha nem bom vento nem bom casamento

– De pequenino se torce o pepino

– De grão a grão a galinha enche o papo

– Devagar se vai ao longe

– De médico e de louco, todos temos um pouco

– Diz com quem andas, que eu te direi quem és

– Diz o roto ao nu “Porque não te vestes tu?”

– Depressa e bem não há quem

– Desculpa de aleijado é muleta

– De cruzeiro em cruzeiro, se faz um milheiro

– Deitar cedo e cedo erguer, dá saúde e faz crescer

– De boas intenções o inferno está cheio

– Depois da tempestade vem a bonança

– Dar a César o que é de César e a Deus o que é de Deus

– Da mão à boca vai-se a sopa

– De boas intenções está o inferno cheio

– De manhã é que começa o dia

– De médico, de sábio e de louco todos temos um pouco

– Deus o deu, Deus o levou

– Deus ajuda, quem cedo madruga

– Deus nunca fechou uma porta que não abrisse outra

– Deus dá o frio conforme o cobertor

– Deus escreve por linhas tortas

– Deus dá nozes a quem não tem dentes

– Deus me dê paciência e um pano para a embrulhar.

– Dos fracos não reza a história


----------



## Gamen

E

– Em casa de ferreiro, espeto de pau

– Enquanto há vida, há esperança

– Entre marido e mulher, não se mete a colher

– Em rio com piranha, jacaré nada de costas

– Em boca fechada não entra mosca

– Em terra de cego quem tem um olho é rei

– Em tempo de guerra, urubu é frango

– Em festa de macaco inhambu não pia

– Erva ruim a geada não mata

– Em tempo de guerra mentira é como terra

– Está na hora da onça beber água

– É de verde que se torce o pepino

– Em casa de papudos, não se fala em papos

– Eu quero, eu posso, eu sou !

– Existem pessoas que nascem sorrindo, vivem fingindo e morrem mentindo

– Em casa onde não haja pão, todos ralham e ninguém tem razão

– Em casa onde não tem pão, não tem paz

– É como a (Dita) tudo o que vê, tudo cobiça

– É difícil agradar a Gregos e Troianos

– Estar na horta e não ver as couves

– Estar na igreja e não vê santos

– Em Agosto toda a fruta tem gosto

– Em pouco muito se diz

– Em tempo de guerra não se limpam armas

– Entradas de leão, a saídas de cordeiro

– Entre mortos e feridos alguém há de escapar

– Esta vida é dois dias e o Carnaval são três


F

– Filha , pretendentes à porta

– Falar é prata, calar é ouro

– Filho de peixe, peixinho é

– Faz o que te digo e não o que faço

– Feliz no jogo, infeliz no amores

– Focinho de porco não é tomada

– Fez do lobo o guardião de ovelhas

– Falai no mau que ele sempre aparece

– Fia-te na virgem e não corras

– Falar mal dos outros é fácil, difícil é falar bem

– Fortuna Perdida? Nada se perdeu…Coragem perdida? Muito se perdeu…Honra perdida? Tudo se perdeu


G

– Gente tola e touros: paredes altas

– Gaivotas em terra, tempestade no mar

– Guardado está o bocado para quem o há de comer

– Gaba-te cesta que vais à feira

– Galinha cedo procura o poleiro

– Galinha velha é que dá bom caldo

– Galinha de campo não quer capoeira

– Gato escaldado tem medo de água fria

– Guarda que comer, não guardes que fazer

– Guardar hoje, para ter manhã

– Gaba-te, cesta, que vais à vindima

– Gaba-te, cesto, que vender-te quero

– Gostos não se discutem

– Grande nau grande tormenta

– Goiabada na beira de estrada, ou é verde ou esta bichada


H

– Homem prevenido vale por dois

– Há males que vem por bem

– Há remédio para tudo menos para a morte

– Homem pequenino malandro, velhaco ou dançarino

voltar

I

– Ir à lã e ser tosquiado

– Ignorante é aquele que sabe e se faz de tonto

– Importante é não dizer, não importa

– Impossível é, achar agulha no palheiro


J

– Jacaré que fica parado vira bolsa

– Julga o ladrão que todos o são

– Juntam-se as comadres, descobrem-se as verdades

– Junta-te aos bons, serás como eles, junta-te aos maus, serás pior do que eles


L

– Lobo com pele de cordeiro

– Ler e não entender é negligenciar

– Lua deitada, marinheiro de pé

– Lua nova trovejada, 30 dias é molhada

– Ladrão que rouba a ladrão, tem cem anos de perdão

– Ladrão que rouba a ladrão tem cem anos de prisão

– Ladrão não rouba a ladrão

– Lua com circo traz água no bico

– Ler é saber

– Lembra aos rapazes o que ao diabo esquece

– Longe da vista, longe do coração


M

– Mate dois coelhos com uma cajadada só

– Mais vale um pássaro na mão, do que dois voando

– Mais vale rico e com saúde do que pobre e doente

– Montou no porco

– Mal por mal, antes na cadeia do que no hospital

– Macaco que muito pula quer chumbo

– Macaco velho não mete a mão em cumbuca

– Macaco que muito pula quer chumbo

– Macaco velho não mete a mão em cumbuca

– Manda quem pode, obedece quem deve

– Muito custa a um pobre viver e a um rico morrer

– Mulher honrada não tem ouvidos

– Mãos frias, coração quente

– Mais vale ser rabo de pescada que cabeça de sardinha

– Mais vale cair em graça do que ser engraçado

– Mais depressa se apanha um mentiroso que um coxo

– Mais vale perder um minuto na vida do que a vida num minuto

– Mais vale burro vivo que sábio morto

– Mais vale ficar vermelho cinco minutos, que amarelo toda a vida

– Mudam-se os tempos, mudam-se as vontades

– Madruga e verás trabalha e terás

– Mais vale pouco que nada

– Mais vale um ano à volta que nunca a casa

– Mais vale um gosto na vida que (dez reis|seis vinténs) na algibeira

– Mais vale um mau acordo que uma boa sentença

– Mais vale um pé no travão que dois no caixão

– Mais vale uma palavra antes que duas depois

– Mais vale prevenir que remediar

– Mal por mal, venha o Diabo e escolha

– Menino farto não é comedor

– Mesa sem pão é mesa de vilão

– Mordedura de cão cura-se com o pêlo do mesmo cão

– Morra Marta, morra farta

– Morreu o bicho, acabou-se a peçonha

– Muita gente junta não se safa

– Muita parra pouca uva

– Muito alcança quem não cansa

– Muito come o tolo mas mais tolo é quem lhe dá

– Muito esquece a quem não sabe

– Muito riso pouco siso

– Muito se engana quem cuida

– Muito se engana quem julga

– Muitos cozinheiros estragam a sopa

– Mãos frias, coração quente (amor ardente| amor para sempre)

– Mãos quentes, coração frio amor vadio


N

– Não há mal que sempre dure, nem bem que sempre se ature

– Não cortar a pata do burro por um único coice

– Não jogar pérola aos porcos

– Não se deve dar pérolas aos porcos

– Não chame o papagaio de meu louro

– Não coloque o carro na frente dos bois

– Não há nada como um dia depois do outro

– Nuvem baixa sol que racha

– Não há mal que perdure, não há dor que não se cure

– Não peças a quem pediu nem sirvas a quem serviu

– Nem tudo o que reluz é ouro

– Na cama que farás, nela te deitarás

– Não há bela sem senão

– Nem tanto ao mar nem tanto à terra

– Não há fome sem fartura

– Não se fala de corda em casa de enforcado

– Ninguém melhor ajuda o pobre, que o pobre

– Não vendas a pele do urso antes de o matar

– Não há duas sem três

– No meio é que está a virtude

– Nem sempre sardinha, nem sempre galinha

– Não há fumo sem fogo

– Não há regra sem exceção

– Não vá de encontro a maré

– No melhor pano cai a nódoa

– Não corrigir nossas faltas é o mesmo que cometer novos erros

– Ninguém acredita em um mentiroso mesmo que esteja falando a verdade

– Na primeira quem quer cai; na segunda cai quem quer; na terceira quem é parvo

– Nem contas com parentes nem dívidas com ausentes

– Nem oito nem oitenta

– Nem só de pão vive o homem

– Nem tanto ao mar nem tanto à terra

– Nem todas as verdades se dizem

– Nem tudo o que vem à rede é peixe

– Ninguém diga desta água não beberei (e deste pão não comerei )

– Ninguém nasce sabendo

– Ninguém perde que outro não ganhe

– Ninguém quer ser velho nem morrer novo

– Ninguém é bom juiz em causa própria

– Ninguém é profeta na sua terra

– No aperto e no perigo se conhece o amigo

– No meio é que está a virtude

– No poupar é que está o ganho

– Nunca deites foguetes antes da festa

– Não alimentes burros a pão-de-ló

– Não deixes para amanhã o que podes fazer hoje

– Não dá quem tem, dá quem quer bem

– Não faças aos outros o que não gostas que te façam a ti

– Não há amor como o primeiro

– Não há bela sem senão, nem feia sem sua graça

– Não há bem que sempre dure nem mal que não acabe

– Não há crime sem lei

– Não há fome que não (traga|dê em) fartura

– Não há galinha gorda por pouco dinheiro

– Não há mal que o tempo não cure

– Não há mal que sempre dure nem bem que sempre perdure

– Não há parto sem dor

– Não há pior cego que o que não quer ver

– Não há regra sem exceção

– Não há rosas sem espinhos

– Não há sábado sem sol, domingo sem missa nem segunda sem preguiça

– Não se malha em ferro frio

– Não te metas no que não te diz respeito

– Não é por muito madrugar que amanhece mais cedo


----------



## Gamen

O

– O saber não ocupa lugar

– Onde canta galo não canta galinha

– Onde o galo canta canta, almoça e janta

– O que os olhos não vêem o coração não sente

– O macaco só vê o rabo do outro

– Os cães ladram e caravana passa

– Ovelha negra da família

– O poder mostra o que o homem é

– Onde ha fumaça, há fogo

– Olho por olho, dente por dente

– O hábito não faz o monge

– O seguro morreu de velho e o desconfiado ainda está vivo

– O barulho não faz bem e o bem não faz barulho

– O pão do pobre cai sempre com a manteiga para o lado de baixo

– O pior cego é o que não quer ver

– O dinheiro fala todas as línguas

– O silêncio é de ouro

– Olho por olho, dente por dente

– O burro acredita em tudo o que lhe dizem

– O prometido é devido

– O corno é sempre o último a saber

– O esperto só acredita em metade, e o gênio sabe em que metade deve acreditar

– O que arde cura o que coça sara e o que aperta segura

– Os últimos são sempre os primeiros

– Ovelha que bale, bocado que perde

– O segredo é a alma do negócio

– O bom filho à casa torna

– O bom médico é o do terceiro dia.

– O casamento e a mortalha no céu se talha

– O dinheiro não dá a felicidade, mas ajuda muito

– O futuro a Deus pertence

– O homem põe e Deus dispõe

– O mal dos outros é consolo de parvos

– O mal está nos olhos de quem o vê

– O olho do dono engorda o cavalo

– O que arde cura

– O que arma a esparrela muitas vezes cai nela

– O que não tem remédio remediado está

– O que o berço dá só a tumba tira

– O que os olhos não vêem o coração não sente

– O que tu sabes já eu me esqueci

– O que é barato sai caro

– O que é bom acaba depressa

– O que é doce nunca amargou

– O que é nosso vem parar-nos à mão

– O saber não ocupa (espaço|lugar)

– O seguro morreu de velho

– O seu a seu dono

– O sol quando nasce é para todos

– O trabalho dá saúde

– O trabalho não mata ninguém

– O ótimo é inimigo do bom

– Olha para ti e fica-te por aí

– Os amigos são para as ocasiões

– Os extremos tocam-se

– Os opostos se unem

– Os homens não se medem aos palmos

– Os olhos pedem mais do que a barriga aguenta

– Ovelha que berra, bocado que perde

– Ódio velho não cansa


P

– Para pé torto, só chinelo velho

– Para frente é que se anda

– Pau que nasce torto morre torto

– Pedra que rola não cria limo

– Para quem sabe ler, pingo é letra

– Para o bom entendedor meia palavra basta

– Por fora bela viola, por dentro pão bolorento

– Para baixo todo santo ajuda, para cima toda coisa muda

– Por morrer uma andorinha não acaba a primavera

– Patrão fora, dia santo na loja

– Perdido por cem, perdido por mil

– Para grandes males, grandes remédios

– Por pouca saúde, mais vale nenhuma

– Preso por ter cão, preso por não ter

– Paga o justo pelo pecador

– Palavra de rei não volta atrás

– Palavra puxa palavra

– Para a fome não há pão duro

– Para morrer basta estar vivo

– Para muito sono toda a cama é boa

– Para quem é, bacalhau basta

– Passarinhos e pardais,não são todos iguais

– Pede o guloso para o desejoso

– Peixe não puxa carroça

– Pela boca morre o peixe

– Perde-se o velho por não poder e o novo por não saber

– Perguntar não ofende

– Prenda as cabras, que os bodes estão soltos

– Pimenta nos olhos dos outros é refresco

– Por bem fazer mal haver

– Por morrer uma andorinha não acaba a primavera

– Por uma besta dar um coice não se lhe corta uma perna

– Presunção e água benta, cada qual toma a que quer

– Primeiro a obrigação, depois a devoção

– Passarinho que anda com morcego acaba dormindo de ponta cabeça


----------



## Gamen

Q

– Quando a esmola é grande o santo desconfia

– Quando o gato sai, os ratos fazem a festa

– Quem espera sempre alcança

– Quando um não quer, dois não discutem

– Quem tem telhados de vidro não atira pedras ao vizinho

– Quem sabe sorrir, sabe viver

– Quem chora, sente

– Quem muito padece, tanto lembra que aborrece

– Quem vai à guerra dá e leva

– Quem sabe, sabe! Quem não sabe, aprende

– Quem parte e reparte e não fica com a melhor parte, ou é tolo ou não sabe da arte

– Quem sai aos seus não degenera

– Quem vai ao mar perde o lugar e quem vai ao vento perde o assento.

– Quem pode manda e quem não pode faz

– Quem semeia ventos colhe tempestades

– Quem vê caras não vê corações

– Quem não aparece, esquece; mas quem muito aparece, tanto lembra que aborrece

– Quem quer agradar a todo o mundo, no fim não agrada a ninguém

– Quem casa quer casa

– Quem escuta, de si ouve

– Quem come e guarda, duas vezes põe a mesa

– Quem empresta, adeus

– Quem com ferros mata, com ferros morre

– Quem assim fala não é gago

– Quem corre por gosto não cansa

– Quem mais tem mais quer

– Quem muito fala pouco acerta

– Quem espera desespera

– Quem quer festa, sua-lhe a testa

– Quem dá e torna a tirar ao inferno vai parar

– Quem dá aos pobres empresta a Deus

– Quem cala consente

– Quem jura é quem mais mente

– Quem quebra o galho é macaco gordo

– Quem se faz de cordeiro será comido pelo lobo

– Quem não tem cão, caça com gato

– Quem diz as verdades, perde as amizades

– Quem corre por gosto não se cansa

– Quem se mete em atalhos não se livra de trabalhos

– Quem não deve não teme

– Quem avisa amigo é

– Quem ri por último ri melhor

– Quando um burro fala, o outro abaixa a orelha

– Quem com ferro fere, com ferro será ferido

– Quem dá aos pobres, empresta a Deus

– Quem não tem cabeça para pensar, tem pernas para andar

– Quanto mais te agachas, mais te põem o pé em cima

– Quando pobre come frango, um dos dois está doente

– Quem conta um conto aumenta um ponto

– Quem diz o que quer, ouve o que não quer

– Quem não chora não mama

– Quem não sabe fazer nem ensinar, administra

– Quem não vê não peca

– Quem desconfia de tudo, adivinha metade

– Quem desdenha quer comprar

– Quem canta seus males espanta

– Quem ama o feio, bonito lhe parece

– Quem quer vai, quem não quer manda

– Quem morre de véspera é peru de Natal

– Quem não arrisca não petisca

– Quem espera sempre alcança

– Quem não da assistência vem concorrência

– Quando a esmola é grande, o pobre desconfia

– Quem sofreu o mal pode esquecê-lo, mas quem o fez nunca se esquece

– Quem tem boca vai a Roma

– Quem ri por último ri melhor

– Quando um burro fala, o outro abaixa a orelha

– Quem com ferro fere, com ferro será ferido

– Quem dá aos pobres, empresta a Deus

– Quem não tem cabeça para pensar, tem pernas para andar

– Quanto mais te agachas, mais te põem o pé em cima

– Quando pobre come frango, um dos dois está doente

– Quem conta um conto aumenta um ponto

– Quem diz o que quer, ouve o que não quer

– Quem não chora não mama

– Quem não sabe fazer nem ensinar, administra

– Quem não vê não peca

– Quem desconfia de tudo, adivinha metade

– Quem desdenha quer comprar

– Quem canta seus males espanta

– Quem ama o feio, bonito lhe parece

– Quem quer vai, quem não quer manda

– Quem morre de véspera é peru de Natal

– Quem não arrisca não petisca

– Quem espera sempre alcança

– Quem não da assistência vem concorrência

– Quando a esmola é grande, o pobre desconfia

– Quem sofreu o mal pode esquecê-lo, mas quem o fez nunca se esquece

– Quando dois búfalos lutam, quem sai mal é o capim

– Quando o mar bate na rocha quem se lixa é o mexilhão

– Quando se faz uma panela faz-se um testo para ela

– Quando um burro (zurra|fala) o outro (baixa|abaixa) as orelhas

– Quando um cai todos o pisam

– Quanto mais alto se sobe de mais alto se cai

– Quanto mais depressa mais devagar

– Quanto mais me bates mais gosto de ti

– Quem a alto sobe de alto cai quem acha guarda

– Quem anda de boca aberta, ou entra mosca ou sai asneira

– Quem entra na chuva é pra se molhar

– Quem bem vive bem morre

– Quem boa cama faz nela se deita

– Quem brinca com o fogo queima-se

– Quem cala consente

– Quem canta (seu mal|seus males) espanta

– Quem casa não pensa, quem pensa não casa

– Quem comeu a carne que roa os ossos

– Quem espera por sapatos de defunto, toda a vida anda descalço

– Quem espera sempre alcança

– Quem está no convento é que sabe o que lhe vai dentro

– Quem (faz o que pode|dá o que tem) a mais não é obrigado

– Quem muito escolhe pouco acerta

– Quem muito espera desespera

– Quem muito fala pior ouve

– Quem muito fala pouco acerta

– Quem nada não se afoga

– Quem nasceu para a forca não morre afogado

– Quem nasceu para burro nunca chega a cavalo

– Quem nunca comeu melado, quando come se lambuza

– Quem não arrisca não petisca

– Quem não come por ter comido, o mal não é de perigo

– Quem não deve não teme

– Quem não pode arreia

– Quem não quer ser lobo não lhe vista a pele

– Quem não sabe é como quem não vê

– Quem não semeia não colhe

– Quem não tem dinheiro não tem vícios

– Quem não tem panos não arma tendas

– Quem não tem vergonha, todo o mundo é seu

– Quem não trabalha não come

– Quem não trabuca não manduca

– Quem o alheio veste, na praça o despe

– Quem o feio ama (lindo|bonito) lhe parece

– Quem o seu cão quer matar chama-lhe raivoso

– Quem paga adiantado é mal servido

– Quem pariu Matheus que o balance

– Quem parte velho paga novo

– Quem pergunta quer saber

– Quem porfia, mata caça

– Quem primeiro se queixa foi quem atirou a ameixa

– Quem procura sempre acha, se não um prego, uma tacha

– Quem promete deve

– Quem quer vai, quem não quer (manda|fica)

– Quem sabe faz, quem não sabe ensina

– Quem se mete em atalhos mete-se em trabalhos

– Quem tarde vier comerá do que trouxer

– Quem te cobre que te descubra

– Quem tem burro e anda a pé mais burro é

– Quem tem calos não se mete em apertos

– Quem tem capa sempre escapa

– Quem tem cem mas deve cem pouco tem

– Quem (torto nasce|nasce torto), tarde ou nunca se endireita

– Quem tudo quer tudo perde

– Quem tudo quer nada tem

– Quem vai ao mar avia-se em terra

– Quem vai ao mar perde o lugar

– Quem vai à feira perde a cadeira

– Quem vai à guerra dá e leva

– Quem vê cara não vê coração

– Quem é amigo de todos não o é de ninguém

– Quem é vivo sempre aparece

– Querer é poder

– Queres um conselho, pede-o ao velho



R

– Rir é o melhor remédio

– Recordar é viver

– Roupa suja se lava em casa

– Roma e Pavia não se fez em um dia

– Rei morto, rei posto



S

– Se os “ses” fossem feijões, ninguém morria de fome

– São Mamede te levede, São Vicente te acrescente

– Se em terra entra a gaivota é porque o mar a enxota

– Se sabes o que eu sei, cala-te que eu me calarei

– Sol e chuva, casamento de viúva

– Se Deus o marcou, defeito lhe achou

– Se correr o bicho pega, se ficar o bicho come

– Sou homem e tudo o que é humano me diz respeito

– Saco cheio não verga

– Saco vazio não para em pé

– Santos da casa não fazem milagres

– Se não tens o que gostas, gosta do que tens

– Se o gato não come o bife, ou o gato não é gato, ou o bife não é bife

– Se o trabalho dá saúde, que trabalhem os doentes

– Semeia e cria, (viverás com|terás) alegria

– São mais as vozes que as nozes

– Só a morte não tem remédio

– Só se lembra de Santa Bárbara quando troveja

– Só trabalha quem não sabe fazer mais nada

– Só vemos os argueiros nos olhos dos outros

– Se deres as costas à luz, nada mais verá do que sua própria sombra



T

– Trabalhar para aquecer, é melhor morrer de frio

– Trabalhando só pelos bens materiais construímos nós mesmos nossa prisão.

– Toda brincadeira tem sempre um pouco de verdade

– Tanto é ladrão o que vai à vinha como o que fica à porta.

– Tudo vale a pena quando a alma não é pequena

– Tempo é dinheiro

– Todo o burro come palha, a questão é saber dar

– Todo o homem tem o seu preço

– Todos os caminhos vão dar a Roma

– Trabalho de menino é pouco, quem não o aproveita é louco

– Tristezas não pagam dívidas

– Tudo que não mata engorda



U

– Um burro carregado de livros não é um doutor

– Uma mão lava a outra e ambas lavam a cara

– Um homem prevenido vale por dois

– Uma andorinha só não faz verão

– Um dia da caça, o outro do caçador

– Um olho no burro e outro no cigano

– Uma desgraça nunca vem só



V

– Vaso ruim não quebra

– Vamos em frente que atrás vem gente

– Vão-se os anéis e ficam-se os dedos

– Vassoura nova é que varre bem

– Você levou gato por lebre.

– Viver é como desenhar sem borracha

– Vai muito do dizer ao fazer

– Velhos são os trapos

– Voz do povo é voz de Deus

– Vozes de burro não chegam aos céus

– Vão-se os anéis, ficam-se os dedos



Z

– Zangam-se as comadres, descobrem-se as verdades


----------



## Ari RT

XiaoRoel said:


> Para a *fraseoloxía do galego* e *fraseoloxía comparada* de diferentes linguas é fundamental, serio e científicoo Centro Ramón Piñeiro para as Humanidades da Universidade de Compostela que na súa Web ten estas seccións::
> Cadernos de fraseoloxía galega.
> Anexos dos CFG.
> Estudos da escola fraseolóxica rusa,



Os cadernos de fraseoloxía galega não os encontrei no link indicado, mas os encontrei aqui: 
http://www.cervantesvirtual.com/obra/refraneiro-galego-e-outros-materiais-de-tradicion-oral--0/

Me interessa a fraseologia comparada, como ferramenta para acesso a valores universais e à forma pela qual as diversas culturas abordam tais valores, na linha de pensamento de Jung (a estória do inconsciente coletivo e os mitos). Também me interessa a "gramática" do mito, ou seja, as regras que condicionam as mudanças pelas quais passa a expressão do mito (entendido como percepção e verbalização de valores inconscientes) ao longo do tempo. Quem conheça boas fontes e/ou recursos na web a esse respeito e queira compartilhá-los tem desde já meu agradecimento.


----------



## santidale

Hola compañeros foreros! Les dejo algunas correcciones y también formas en las que se dicen los mismos refranes en Argentina.

Algunos más que me gustan:

- A buen entendedor, pocas palabras.
- No hay mal que por bien no venga.
- Más vale tarde que nunca.
- A falta de pan, buenas son las tortas.
- Siempre que llovió, paró.
- Hecha la ley, hecha la trampa.
- El que duerme con niños, amanece mojado.
- Al mal tiempo, buena cara.
- Si te gusta el durazno, aguantate la pelusa.
- No hay mal que dure 100 años, ni cuerpo que lo aguante/resista.
- El que se quema con leche, ve una vaca y llora.

El que quiera puede traducirlos al portugués...

Saludos!




Thamires TamTam said:


> *Refranes: (Espanhol)*
> Ditos populares: (Português)​
> 
> 
> *La sarten le dice la olla*
> _(O sujo falando do mal lavado)_​El muerto se ríe del degollado.
> 
> *Los perfumes finos vienen en envases pequeño*
> _(Os melhores perfumes estão nos menores frascos)_​Lo bueno viene en frasco chico.
> 
> *A buen hambre no hay pan duro*
> _(A boa fome não existe pão duro)_​Cuando hay hambre no hay pan duro.
> 
> *A caballo regalado no se le mira los dientes*
> _(Cavalo dado não se olha os dentes)_​A caballo regalado no se le miran los dientes.
> 
> *Al que madruga, Dios le ayuda*
> _(Quem madruga, Deus ajuda / Deus ajuda quem cedo madruga)_​Al que madruga, Dios lo ayuda.
> 
> *Caballo viejo no aprende trote nuevo*
> _(Cavalo velho não aprende trote novo)_​
> *Cada día un grano pon y harás un montón*
> _(De grão em grão a galinha enche o papo)_​
> *Cuando el gato está ausente los ratones se divierten*
> _(Quando o gato não está os ratos fazem a festa)_​
> *Cuanto más se conoce a los hombres, más se admira a los perros*
> _(Quanto mais conheço os homens mais admiro os cachorros)_​
> *El hábito no hace al monje*
> _(O hábito não faz o monge)_​
> *El que no arriesga no gana*
> _(Quem não arrisca não petisca)_​
> *El que ríe ultimo, ríe mejor*
> _(Quem ri por último, ri melhor)_​
> *Caminito comenzado, es medio andado*
> _(Meio caminho andado, é meio caminho começado)_​
> *Dime con quien andas y te diré quien eres*
> _(Diga-me com quem tu andas que te direi quem tu és)_​
> *Dinero llama dinero*
> _(Dinheiro chama dinheiro)_​
> *Lo que no mata, engorda*
> _(O que não mata, engorda)_​Lo que no te mata, te fortalece.
> 
> *No es oro todo lo que reluce*
> _(Nem tudo que reluz é ouro)_​No todo lo que brilla es oro.
> 
> *Perro que ladra no muerde*
> _(Cão que ladra, não morde)_​
> *Sobre gustos, no hay nada escrito*
> _(Gosto não se descute)_​
> *Una golondrina no hace verano*
> _(Uma andorinha não faz verão)_​
> *Dios da pan a quien no tiene diente*
> _(Deus dá pão a quem não tem dente)_​Dios le da pan al que no tiene dientes.
> 
> *No vale un pucho / Me importa un pucho*
> _(Não vale o prato que come / Não vale nada / Tô nem aí)_​
> 
> 
> 
> Aproveitem!​


----------



## santidale

Creo que ls mayoría de los refranes que acabo de publicar, deben estar traducidos en el post de Gamen.


----------



## Ari RT

Santidale, no hace falta traducir, casi todo se entiende. Sin embargo, hay refranes cercanos, de moraleja semejante, en portugués. Lo más curioso, creo, es notar que la sabiduría popular que se desvela en los dichos es casi siempre universal:

- A buen entendedor, pocas palabras. >> Para bom entendedor, meia palavra basta;
- No hay mal que por bien no venga. >> Há males que vêm para bem (cercano pero, ojo, no es igual);
- Más vale tarde que nunca. >> Antes tarde do que nunca;
- Siempre que llovió, paró. >> Depois da tempestade vem a bonança;
- El que duerme con niños, amanece mojado. >> Passarinho que anda com morcegos amanhece de cabeça para baixo // Quem anda com cães acaba com pulgas // Diz-me com quem andas e te direi quem és;
- Si te gusta el durazno, aguantate la pelusa. >> Não se faz omelete sem quebrar ovos
- No hay mal que dure 100 años, ni cuerpo que lo aguante/resista. >> Não há mal que sempre dure nem bem que nunca se acabe;
- El que se quema con leche, ve una vaca y llora. >> Gato escaldado tem medo de água fria.
Un cordial saludo!


----------



## Carfer

Ari RT said:


> Há males que vêm para bem



Aqui em Portugal, a expressão é '_por bem_': '_Há males que vêm por bem'_ , '_Seja bem-vindo quem vier por bem_', etc.


----------



## Ari RT

É curioso observar que a diferença é pequena entre os ditados português e brasileiro. Que, provavelmente, deriva de cultura popular trazida por portugueses, daí a semelhança. 
"Vêm por bem" eu entendo como vêm porque precisavam vir, sabe-se lá por quê. Sugere um motivo pré-existente, que pode ser qualquer coisa, relacionada ou não com a natureza própria desse mal. Não se põe em dúvida a natureza "maligna" do mal, com perdão da redundância.
"Vêm para bem" já subentende que o efeito desse mal em concreto pode ser, no futuro ou de forma ainda não vislumbrada, benéfico. Em outras palavras, alguns males podem não ser realmente males, no fim das contas, já que podem gerar efeitos benéficos.
A diferença é sutil e a moral da estória pode ser considerada substancialmente a mesma.
Mas há uma diferença bem mais apreciável entre os nossos e o espanhol, segundo o qual *todos* os males vêm por/para bem. Se nos metemos a filosofar a respeito, é outra visão de mundo.


----------



## Ari RT

Um amigo tem versões "bem humoradas" de muitos dos ditados mais populares. A maioria dessas versões é impublicável, como a que diz que há males que vêm para f****. Foi por esta que eu me lembrei dele. Mas há algumas engraçadinhas:
- Depois a tempestade vem a... enxurrada;
- A União faz... açúcar;
- Não deixe para amanhã o que puder pagar no fim do mês;
- De onde menos se espera, é de onde não vem nada mesmo;
- Antes tarde que mais tarde ainda;
- Quem espera sempre cansa.

Há mais, mas não memória.
Em tempo, União é uma marca de açúcar muito conhecida no Brasil.


----------



## Carfer

Ari RT said:


> "Vêm por bem" eu entendo como vêm porque precisavam vir...



'_Vir por bem_', para nós, tanto pode significar vir com boas intenções como em '_Seja bem-vindo quem vier por bem_' como ter um resultado positivo, de que é exemplo o refrão '_Há males que vêm por bem',_ ou seja, há coisas negativas que acabam por ter efeitos positivos, por abrir caminho para outras coisas benéficas, naturalmente distintas das que causaram o mal mas que são consequência deste. A diferença em relação ao refrão é apenas esta: na versão portuguesa há alguns males que têm esse efeito benéfico, na espanhola todos têm.


----------



## Ari RT

São idênticos, portanto, o brasileiro e o português.


----------



## MrGloria

Necessito auxílio, por favor, o que significa a seguinte frase: "apuesta con la cabeza, y no sobre ella". 
Haveria uma frase que se encaixe em português (brasil)?


----------



## Medune

O correcto é:* diz(e)-me com quem andas e te direi quem és.* Na versão acima o imperativo está na terceira, e não na segunda, do singular; sem falar na prolixidade pronominal dos "_tu_"s, ausente no original português.


----------



## Rodrigo Dondé

matthawk127 said:


> Tem um dito equivalente ao dito espanhol "caerse del burro"?



Cair do cavalo.

Aqui no sul do Brasil é muito comum.
Exemplo: Ela achou que iria enganar-me, mas caiu do cavalo (se enganou).


----------



## GABILI

Oi!! Alguém sabe como seria este ditado do espanhol em português?

"LA NECESIDAD TIENE CARA DE HEREJE"


----------



## jazyk

A necessidade é a mãe da invenção.


----------



## GABILI

jazyk said:


> A necessidade é a mãe da invenção.



OBRIGADA!!!!


----------



## Carfer

Também _'a necessidade aguça o engenho' _ou, com sentido semelhante, '_Quando há fome /Para quem tem fome/ não há pão ruim_'


----------



## Guigo

No interior do Brasil, ouve-se: "a necessidade faz o sapo pular".


----------



## Alexa K

Bom dia,
Qual seria o equivalente em espanhol de "Afiar o machado", frase que se usa muito em vendas? 
Agradeço a ajuda.


----------



## jazyk

Não sei o que é afiar o machado. É isto? Afiando o machado - Missão Vida Nova


----------



## Alexa K

jazyk said:


> Não sei o que é afiar o machado. É isto? Afiando o machado - Missão Vida Nova


É isso mesmo, Jazyk.


----------



## jazyk

Bible Gateway passage: Eclesiastés 10:10 - Nueva Versión Internacional


----------



## Alexa K

jazyk said:


> Bible Gateway passage: Eclesiastés 10:10 - Nueva Versión Internacional


Agradeço a ajuda, mas o que eu preciso é uma frase similar em espanhol para usar em vendas. Estou fazendo a tradução de uma apresentação.


----------



## zema

_"Afilar el hacha"_ o _"Afilar la sierra"_. Enlace

Deduzco por la respuesta de Jazyk que, con ese sentido, no es una expresión tan popular en portugués; creo que en español sucede lo mismo: debe ser conocida sobre todo en el ámbito del coaching, los manuales de autoayuda, etc., y siempre aludiendo a alguna variación de esa historia de los leñadores.

De cualquier modo, la idea se entiende fácilmente.


----------



## Alexa K

zema said:


> _"Afilar el hacha"_ o _"Afilar la sierra"_. Enlace
> 
> Deduzco por la respuesta de Jazyk que, con ese sentido, no es una expresión tan popular en portugués; creo que en español sucede lo mismo: debe ser conocida sobre todo en el ámbito del coaching, los manuales de autoayuda, etc., y siempre aludiendo a alguna variación de esa historia de los leñadores.
> 
> De cualquier modo, la idea se entiende fácilmente.


Muy agradecida, Zema.


----------



## Carfer

Também julgo que é esse o significado, mas não é um dito popular. É, com certeza, mais uma dessas metáforas coloquiais, como é o caso em Portugal de '_partir pedra_' ou _'serrar presunto_', que se referem a conversas intermináveis e sem conteúdo útil.


----------



## Alexa K

Ari RT said:


> Santidale, no hace falta traducir, casi todo se entiende. Sin embargo, hay refranes cercanos, de moraleja semejante, en portugués. Lo más curioso, creo, es notar que la sabiduría popular que se desvela en los dichos es casi siempre universal:
> 
> - A buen entendedor, pocas palabras. >> Para bom entendedor, meia palavra basta;
> - No hay mal que por bien no venga. >> Há males que vêm para bem (cercano pero, ojo, no es igual);
> - Más vale tarde que nunca. >> Antes tarde do que nunca;
> - Siempre que llovió, paró. >> Depois da tempestade vem a bonança;
> - El que duerme con niños, amanece mojado. >> Passarinho que anda com morcegos amanhece de cabeça para baixo // Quem anda com cães acaba com pulgas // Diz-me com quem andas e te direi quem és;
> - Si te gusta el durazno, aguantate la pelusa. >> Não se faz omelete sem quebrar ovos
> - No hay mal que dure 100 años, ni cuerpo que lo aguante/resista. >> Não há mal que sempre dure nem bem que nunca se acabe;
> - El que se quema con leche, ve una vaca y llora. >> Gato escaldado tem medo de água fria.
> Un cordial saludo!



¡Hola!
¿Sabrías de algún equivalente a "boi lerdo bebe agua suja"? Te agradeceré mucho.


----------



## jazyk

Camarón que se duerme se lo lleva la corriente. 

Essa do boi também não conhecia. Um libro na internet diz que é um dito gaúcho.


----------



## Alexa K

jazyk said:


> Camarón que se duerme se lo lleva la corriente.
> 
> Essa do boi também não conhecia. Um libro na internet diz que é um dito gaúcho.



Claro, es lo más similar que hay. Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## jazyk

Camarón que se duerme se lo lleva la corriente. 

Essa do boi também não conhecia. Um libro na internet diz que é um ditado gaúcho.


----------



## jazyk

A minha mensagem foi com erros de digitação (libro - livro, dito - ditado. Tentei corrigir e ficou pior o emendo que o soneto, para usar outro ditado.


----------



## Alexa K

jazyk said:


> A minha mensagem foi com erros de digitação (libro - livro, dito - ditado. Tentei corrigir e ficou pior o emendo que o soneto, para usar outro ditado.


;-) ¡No hay problema, hombre! Nos sucede a todos los que tenemos (y nos comunicamos con) más de una lengua en la cabeza.


----------



## jazyk

Pode ser, mas neste caso é erro de digitação mesmo. Em cima foi o emendo em vez de a emenda. Estou tentando corrigir e não consigo. Deveria deixar de escrever no celular, que tem um teclado muito pequeno para os meus olhos "ocularizados" (acabei de inventar).


----------



## Alexa K

jazyk said:


> Pode ser, mas neste caso é erro de digitação mesmo. Em cima foi o emendo em vez de a emenda. Estou tentando corrigir e não consigo. Deveria deixar de escrever no celular, que tem um teclado muito pequeno para os meus olhos "ocularizados" (acabei de inventar).


Te acompaño en tu dolor. También uso anteojos y además tengo los dedos grandes. Me encantó "ocularizados". Para ello es mejor usar una pantalla de computadora. BIEN GRANDE


----------



## zema

La más conocida en los diversos países debe ser:
_Camarón que se duerme se lo lleva la corriente._

Por acá decimos bastante también:
_El buey lerdo bebe el agua turbia_

y, más recientemente:
_Cocodrilo que se duerme es cartera_

cartera=bolsa feminina


----------



## Alexa K

zema said:


> La más conocida en los diversos países debe ser:
> _Camarón que se duerme se lo lleva la corriente._
> 
> Por acá decimos bastante también:
> _El buey lerdo bebe el agua turbia_
> 
> y, más recientemente:
> _Cocodrilo que se duerme es cartera_
> 
> cartera=bolsa feminina


¡Oh! ¡Perfecto! Un millón de gracias.


----------



## jazyk

JACARÉ QUE DORME VIRA BOLSA - o que é, significado | Qual é a gíria?


----------



## zema

jazyk said:


> JACARÉ QUE DORME VIRA BOLSA - o que é, significado | Qual é a gíria?


Ah sí, me parece de uso más reciente por acá que los otros, no me extrañaría que lo hayamos tomado del portugués


----------



## jazyk

Mas eu devo ter ouvido isso só umas duas vezes. Não sei se é muito frequente.


----------



## zema

Tal vez sea al revés entonces; por acá diría que es bastante común. La versión _"Cocodrilo que se duerme..." _creo que se ha generalizado en forma más reciente, pero la versión _"Yacaré que se duerme..." _probablemente sea bastante antigua en algunas regiones de Argentina, regiones donde todavía abundan los yacarés.


----------



## Ari RT

Veja se algum desses lhe serve:
CVC. Refranero Multilingüe. Resultado.

CVC. Refranero Multilingüe. Resultado.

CVC. Refranero Multilingüe. Resultado.


----------



## Luna🌜⭐

matthawk127 said:


> Tem um dito equivalente ao dito espanhol "caerse del burro"?


Aquí dijimos " caiu do cavalo"


----------



## jazyk

Não significa a mesma coisa: Caer del burro - Dichos y refranes - Expresiones populares - Fundación para la Difusión de la Lengua y la Cultura Española


----------



## gato radioso

Sim, o dito popular espanhol quer dizer reconhecer que estavas errado numa coisa, especialmente se o perceberes de forma súbita ou humilhante.


----------



## Guigo

Penso que para "caer del burro" poderia ser usada alguma acepção (brasileira) de _cair na real_. 

_Cair do cavalo_ tem um uso mais relacionado à decepção por algo diferente e, usualmente de forma negativa, do esperado.


----------



## santidale

Alexa K said:


> ¡Hola!
> ¿Sabrías de algún equivalente a "boi lerdo bebe agua suja"? Te agradeceré mucho.



Oi! El que encuentro similar en Argentina es el siguiente:

"Cocodrilo que se duerme, es cartera" 

¡Abrazos!


----------



## annietannes

Thamires TamTam said:


> *Refranes: (Espanhol)*
> Ditos populares: (Português)​
> 
> 
> *La sarten le dice la olla*
> _(O sujo falando do mal lavado)_
> 
> *Los perfumes finos vienen en envases pequeño*
> _(Os melhores perfumes estão nos menores frascos)_
> 
> *A buen hambre no hay pan duro*
> _(A boa fome não existe pão duro)_
> 
> *A caballo regalado no se le mira los dientes*
> _(Cavalo dado não se olha os dentes)_
> 
> *Al que madruga, Dios le ayuda*
> _(Quem madruga, Deus ajuda / Deus ajuda quem cedo madruga)_
> 
> *Caballo viejo no aprende trote nuevo*
> _(Cavalo velho não aprende trote novo)_
> 
> *Cada día un grano pon y harás un montón*
> _(De grão em grão a galinha enche o papo)_
> 
> *Cuando el gato está ausente los ratones se divierten*
> _(Quando o gato não está os ratos fazem a festa)_
> 
> *Cuanto más se conoce a los hombres, más se admira a los perros*
> _(Quanto mais conheço os homens mais admiro os cachorros)_
> 
> *El hábito no hace al monje*
> _(O hábito não faz o monge)_
> 
> *El que no arriesga no gana*
> _(Quem não arrisca não petisca)_
> 
> *El que ríe ultimo, ríe mejor*
> _(Quem ri por último, ri melhor)_
> 
> *Caminito comenzado, es medio andado*
> _(Meio caminho andado, é meio caminho começado)_
> 
> *Dime con quien andas y te diré quien eres*
> _(Diga-me com quem tu andas que te direi quem tu és)_
> 
> *Dinero llama dinero*
> _(Dinheiro chama dinheiro)_
> 
> *Lo que no mata, engorda*
> _(O que não mata, engorda)_
> 
> *No es oro todo lo que reluce*
> _(Nem tudo que reluz é ouro)_
> 
> *Perro que ladra no muerde*
> _(Cão que ladra, não morde)_
> 
> *Sobre gustos, no hay nada escrito*
> _(Gosto não se descute)_
> 
> *Una golondrina no hace verano*
> _(Uma andorinha não faz verão)_
> 
> *Dios da pan a quien no tiene diente*
> _(Deus dá pão a quem não tem dente)_
> 
> *No vale un pucho / Me importa un pucho*
> _(Não vale o prato que come / Não vale nada / Tô nem aí)_​
> 
> 
> 
> Aproveitem!​


No es sobre refranes, pero hay alguna manera de decir "le metió los cuernos/lo hizo cornudo" en portugués?


----------



## gato radioso

annietannes said:


> No es sobre refranes, pero hay alguna manera de decir "le metió los cuernos/lo hizo cornudo" en portugués?


Julgo que "pôr os cornos" pode servir: _Maria pôs os cornos ao marido porque estava farta dele..._
Mas deve haver muitas mais maneiras e expressões...
Esperemos a los nativos, siempre es lo mejor.


----------



## Carfer

_'Pôs-lhe os cornos', 'encornou-o'._


----------



## Ari RT

Também 'meteu-lhe os chifres'. Com todos os sinônimos de meter. Botou, pôs, chifres no marido (ou na mulher), enfeitou-lhe a testa. Podemos trocar chifres por cornos sem problemas, ou por galhos ou ainda galhada...


----------



## Carfer

Ari RT said:


> Também 'meteu-lhe os chifres'. Com todos os sinônimos de meter. Botou, pôs, chifres no marido (ou na mulher), enfeitou-lhe a testa. Podemos trocar chifres por cornos sem problemas, ou por galhos ou ainda galhada...


Vale igualmente para Portugal, exceptuando o uso com '_meter_', que por cá sugere a introdução de alguma coisa noutra. _'Galhada_' também não me parece comum deste lado, mas _'chavelhos_' é.


----------



## Guigo

Há, por aqui, também os verbos _chifrar_ e _cornear_. No Sul e no Centro-Oeste usam a expressão: 'meter as guampas' ou 'armar as guampas', onde _guampas_=_chifres_.

Interessante que _cornos_ pode significar apenas: rosto, face, cara, dependendo do contexto: "estava distraído e bati com os cornos, na parede".


----------

